# Pygo



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ok well i just got this tern here. i got him from a lfs that claimed him to be a "yellow bellied piranha", i got him for $30 very nice price. anyways i am trying to figure out what he is. i thought he was a tern but lightning2004 suggests i could be a malnutrition red belly. i mean imo he looks healthy his fins and what not are in great shape. and he has already eaten. he is darker in color now than at the store, where he looked much more yellow. he is in a tank though with black sand and dimmed lights and seemed to darken with the stress. he is a pretty dark fish, showing a lot of black on top, and shows no spots at all. i would say hes about 6-7". i tried to meausre him but he broke my big net. well here are the best pics i could get.

EDIT: sorry about the blurry pics, i tried to zoom in more to show he really is yellower than the first pic shows him to be.


----------



## evo8ny (Jun 11, 2005)

Looks like a red.


----------



## fishofury (May 10, 2003)

It looks like a regular red belly to me.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

actually I think that is regualr nattereri


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Red.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ok well i will assume as a red i guess.....so then why the yellow stomach?


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

It looks like his coloration is red. Post a clearer pic with lights on heh.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

jeddy hao said:


> It looks like his coloration is red. Post a clearer pic with lights on heh.
> [snapback]1129287[/snapback]​


yes to me earlier it looked yellow. but everyone saw through it. his stomach is almost a dark red. with the lights full blast on for about an hour now its a dark orange, working its way to red. heres a pic now. thank you very much all. i guess the yellow must have just been lighting?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

fooled me too dude lol deff a red


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Its a Mix.lol j/p looks like a red to me


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

ID complete.

closed


----------

